

UK Daily Mail interview with Aaron Swartz's girlfriend - rdl
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2264177/EXCLUSIVE-Girlfriend-Reddit-founder-hanged-tells-moment-body-hounded-vindictive-legal-system.html

======
rdl
Is this normal for Daily Mail coverage? It seems fairly ghoulish, but also
includes some relevant details (hence, I submitted it).

